# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Młody duch w ciele 80cio latka

## Karbon

Cześć wam,

Aktualnie mam 23lata i staram się być pozytywnym będąc nawet w takiej *****
W innym wypadku na pewno już by mnie tu nie było  :Wink: 
Przed 16 rokiem życia byłem osobą aktywną sportowo, dziś mogę jedynie motywować innych do tego.
Dwa zjazdy na snowboardzie, 15min na łyżwach, chwila na siłowni, czy krótki bieg, te krótkie chwilę przyjemności szybko kończą się bólem. Na drugi dzień jestem wyjęty z życia, ledwo mogę chodzić, nie wspominając o pracy.
Stronię od przyjmowania leków, już wystarczająco odbiło się to na moim żołądku przez lata bezskutecznych recept.
Nie brałem udziału w żadnym poważnym wypadku, żadna moja kość nie była złamana.
Jestem wolny od nałogów(choć setka potrafi dać chwilową ulgę na tym padole, ale to żadne rozwiązanie). 
Ważę 58 kg przy wzroście 178 cm, styl odżywiania nazwał bym dobry/poprawny.
Badania na boreliozę ujemne(jedynie IgG p 41- 32) , brak stanów zapalnych. Nadmierna ruchomość stawów. Każdy specjalista stwierdzał coś na odczepnego, nie potrafiąc nic sensownego powiedzieć, poza przypisywaniem kolejnych recept. Zaczęło się od bólu pleców i sporadycznych stawów w wieku 15/16lat, przypisywałem to wówczas do upadków, przewróceń itp jak to w dzieciństwie ma miejsce. Z biegiem czasu szybko zdałem sobie sprawę, gdy dochodziły bóle kolejnych stawów z roku na rok, że to coś poważniejszego. Aktualnie bolą mnie wszystkie główne złącza(najbardziej uciążliwe jak człowiek nie może nic robić) jak i cała reszta.
Strasznie strzelają mi stawy, aktualnie myślę, że jestem nawet jakimś fenomenem, potrafiącym strzelić stawami o istnieniu których pewnie nie wie większość naszej wybitnej służby zdrowia. Do tego przeskakujące stawy i 'suchość', absurdalne i niekomfortowe.
Od lat nie mogę przespać nocy, budząc się z bólami, zmuszony do rozciągania, Kocham aktywność fizyczną, jednak muszę ją ograniczyć do absurdalnego minimum, żeby nie zrobić sobie krzywdy.. Odczuwam ból przy zwykłych czynnościach. Nie pamiętam już dnia w którym nic by mnie nie bolało.

Mimo optymizmu, staje się bardzo bezsilny, czuję, że się kończę. Jeszcze brakuję, żebym wylądował na kogoś garnuszku.
Zdając sobie sprawę, że w niedalekiej przyszłości mogę nie być zdolny do prac, przez lata odłożyłem pokaźną sumę na ew. leczenie. Tylko co dalej, do kogo mam się udać, wyciągnąć rękę o pomoc?

Zadaję sobie sprawę, że to ciężki orzech, więc nie liczę na cud lecz choć minimalny odzew, pozdrawiam.

----------

